# Weight limit for chandelier's chain and extension rods



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Hang it from a tree or?? and test it with at least double the weight.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The details of the question are too vague.

Need to know what chain, tubes and mounting hardware you are planning.

Typically the box will let go before the chain, or extension tubing gives out.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If you look at the chain here we can see few if any are welded
https://www.chandeliersupply.com/product.php?cat=67


But the include this about the chain.
When it comes to deciding upon the metal you wish to use for your chandelier, take note of how heavy your fixture is. While options like brass can be very attractive, they are less stable than tougher metals such as steel. For larger, heavier chandeliers, choosing a steel chain can save you a lot of trouble. If you wish to use brass for larger models, it is highly recommended that you include a steel cable to help support the weight. Make sure you protect your beautiful chandelier with the right support!


----------



## SweetDee (4 mo ago)

I'd like to revive this thread. I have a chandelier that is approximately 150 lbs. What gauge chain (I'm assuming it needs to be steel) do I need to support that weight? I will be hanging it from a support between two joists. I'd really like to have a polished brass finish.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

So many questions I can think of and all you want to know it the chain size. 

My guess is you will need welded link chain. At 150 pounds you will be supporting the fixture from something like unistrut. I have seen a large light come out of the ceiling because someone "thought" they had the supports under control..


----------



## SweetDee (4 mo ago)

Is there anywhere that has a chart of weight capacities for various types and sizes of chain?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Go to Lowes or look at their site and see at their chain. They all have working strength shown and some have break strength, too. Strength depends on alloy, link size, configuration, welded or not, etc. Decorative chain probably won’t have a strength chart. If you want a log chain to hold a backhoe on a trailer, there are charts for that chain.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Sure there is. I feel since your designing this you need to have some skin in the game. Start looking for the answers yourself. I would bet the welded chain I found would not be what you wanted. So many colors of brass, even bright brass. Lots of decisions to be made before this light fixture can be hung in the air safely. I had some lights in an hotel we had to cut a hole in the roof and use a 100 ton crane to lift the lights into place. 

If there is a fan moving air the install gets more complicated.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

There used to be a Commercial retailer / installer of these in my city.

Look around your city, and find one to ask for advice, and even get the supplies from them.

Or get a fairly heavy chain at the Box store.

I once chained a Samoyed to his doghouse, and he kept breaking the chain, until I bought a welded link, 3/8 inch chain.

Then he drug his house all over the yard, but never broke that chain.

ED


----------



## SweetDee (4 mo ago)

SW Dweller said:


> Sure there is. I feel since your designing this you need to have some skin in the game. Start looking for the answers yourself. I would bet the welded chain I found would not be what you wanted. So many colors of brass, even bright brass. Lots of decisions to be made before this light fixture can be hung in the air safely. I had some lights in an hotel we had to cut a hole in the roof and use a 100 ton crane to lift the lights into place.
> 
> If there is a fan moving air the install gets more complicated.


If I knew where to look, I wouldn't be asking a bunch of strangers. There's no need to be a jerk about it.


----------

